# Bundle bow



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 30, 2010)

I was thinking about trying to make a bundle bow just for fun. Has anyone ever made one if so got any tips? Would you make it out of Green wood or dried? I was actually thinking of making it out of Bamboo and using some small stainless wire to wrap it with. If i was going to use a hardwood would you use a hickory or a oak? Thanks for the help.


----------



## yamapup (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, sooo what is a bundle bow? After the picts of the arrow through the hand, bundle bow makes me nervous. Pup


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 30, 2010)

I made one a couple weeks ago when I went camping out of small saplings and limbs (just whatever I could find) is used all green and so far it still works pretty good for what it is. I lashed it all together with artificial sinew and made a string out of artificial sinew. the bow was pretty light I'd say 10 pounds but it did fling an arra. I think bamboo might work better adn be a higher poundage bow. I dont know if you can get enough poundage out of small saplings to be effective if I would've added more to it it would be so thick you couldnt get your hand around it. also made an arra out of a small limb didnt spend much time on it gettin straight but it worked and yes that is duck tape I used for the fletchings it work pretty good.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 30, 2010)

Good job longbow! Thats about what im looking to make. Ive heard of guy making a bamboo bow that can go up to 45 lbs. Where do you get your artificial sinew?


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 rivers


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmmm...will bundle bows shoot bundle arrows?


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 1, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> Hmmm...will bundle bows shoot bundle arrows?


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here ya go buddy !! river cane  Bundle bow i just made this one lashed it together with artificial sinew it shoots better than my sapling bundle bow did but it is still light weight I think its about 15 pounds you would have to add alot of bamboo/Rivercane  to get 40# I dont know if its possible but I reckon it could be done. If you make one be sure to wrap the handle section with plenty of cord and wrap it tight the cane wants to break in that area. I dont know if this one will last long I hear crackin in the handle area sometimes when I shoot it.?


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 1, 2010)

It broke.....


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you use green or dried? thats what im wanting to do but i was thinking about stagering the bamboo, making each piece just a couple of inches shorter as you add them.


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 15, 2010)

Never heard of one....

Interesting concept.  Duct tape fletching is also an interesting idea.  Might slay a rabbit or two in a survival situation.

Thanks


----------



## LongBow01 (Nov 15, 2010)

I used dried cane green might work better?


----------



## Amohkali (Nov 16, 2010)

Dried and flamed (heat treated) river cane works great.  Green works in an emergency, but will take a bad set and have low draw weight. 

You can stagger the river cane pieces to get a tapered bow, and alternate thick/thin ends of river cane to get a certain amount of tiller.

These are mainly intended as survival bows in the articles I've read about them.  I can't think of any culture that makes these as primary weapons.

Real fun and quick to play with though.


----------

